# Is cream cheese ok for dogs?



## InfernoOrangeSS (Apr 1, 2012)

It was suggested to use peanut butter or cream cheese on a spoon as a treat while training my dog. (On a long spoon so it wasnt so bad bending over.)
My question is cream cheese ok for dogs? (Especially, small dogs.)
Thank you!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

It's probably fine as long as you aren't giving a whole lot. It's high in fat and calories but there's nothing inherently wrong with it.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ChesnutMutt (Jul 8, 2012)

its fine to use in small doses or special occasions...I used it for a dog cake icing and the dogs loved it.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

As long as the dog isn't lactose intolerant.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

My dog loves dairy....anything creamy that's white!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

dogs might love dairy, but dairy is high in sugar which, in the long run, doesn't like dogs or their teeth.


----------

